# Is Lubix becoming ridiculous?



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Lubix, If you don't know is a lubricant which assist with the smoothness of a cube. It is widely popular among GuHong cubers and many other cubers 


You can purchase a small amount for $15.00 

You can purchase a larger amount for $20.00 

(Not including shipping charges) 

Lubix ultimates are about $20.00

Lubix elites are about $60.00 to $75.00 (If you can find one) 

So lets say you bought a lubix elite for a $100.00 (Im serious), And you needed lube. So you bought the large container for about $20.00. 

Thats $120.00 for for a singular cube 

Now lets say you bought a normal DIY out of the box GuHong 

$10.00 

And some of the same stuff lubix uses but different name and is probably used for train tracks 

$5.00 

And about one hour time to make it ( The creator emphasizes that it takes him two hours to make for selling purposes, he is trying to persuade you from creating your own cube.)

$0.00 

Your grand total comes to $15.00 (Maybe a little more) and you have your very own, Homemade Elite. For $5.00 cheaper than the ultimate and about $60.00 cheaper than an Elite 

So, do you think Donovan Has gotten too ahead of himself. I do. Vote above. 

(you could save a ton of money on making their own, rather than spend a ridicoulous amount of money)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you ever go out to eat? If so, where?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> he is a greedy cuber who only wants your money and doesn't care for you


 
[citation needed]

This thread is dumb.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Do you ever go out to eat? If so, where?




A little restaurant named Johnny J's. Burger King (Rarely), And sometimes Outback Steakhouse (For special occasions) 

But I tend to make my food at home because restaurants overprice their food. 

For instance, I can buy spaghetti for $3.00 and meat and meat sauce for about $5.00 and have a nice good amount. 

While at a restaurant I have to pay $11.00 for spaghetti for a little amount.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 11, 2011)

You don't have to buy from him, point simple. He's not holding a gun to your head.
He has a tutorial on how to make ultimates and is in the process of making an elite tutorial. DIY.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> This thread is dumb.



Your right kirjava. I agree, While this thread is "Dumb" and may appear "Ignorant" at a first glance, I believe that lubix is far too overpriced

I want a discussion as to what others think, With the actual, little work done to create an elite, Is it worth it as opposed to making your own


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 11, 2011)

No


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> You don't have to buy from him, point simple. He's not holding a gun to your head.
> He has a tutorial on how to make ultimates and is in the process of making an elite tutorial. DIY.


 
YES! My point from a another perspective. you DO NOT have to buy from him. You can make your own and save money. its not like his cubes are a one of a kind. Your post actually makes a little more sense than mine.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the owner being ahead of himself and the business being ridiculous are two different things. He might be enthusiastic about Lubix but his business is definitely not ridiculous.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> No


 
Please explain, Id love to hear opposing sides. Of course this is a discussion, so feel free to express your thoughts


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I think the owner being ahead of himself and the business being ridiculous are two different things. He might be enthusiastic about Lubix but his business is definitely not ridiculous.


 

Thanks, You are SOO right, thats the point I was trying to make (Thanks for clearing that up). The owner is ahead of himself, but the business and products are not. they are just overpriced!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> So lets say you bought a lubix elite for a $100.00 (Im serious), And you needed lube. So you bought the large container for about $20.00.
> 
> Thats $120.00 for for a singular cube



Elites do not require additional lubrication. Nobody has paid $100 for an Elite. Why would you buy the large size of lubricant for one cube?



TheManInBlack said:


> he is trying to stop you from creating your own cube. He also states multiple times that he is a cuber and that he loves cubing and wants to assist you when really he is a greedy cuber who only wants your money and doesn't care for you



This is an unfounded personal attack. Remove it in a timely manner and I won't punish you for it.



TheManInBlack said:


> $0.00


 
Time is not free. 

Some life tips for you:
1. Don't make figures up. Don't attack people. Don't use hyperbole. 
2. Time is money.
3. Businesses are profit maximizers, stop expecting something for nothing. They have families to feed.
4. Don't lie about your intentions, if your goal was really to inform people about an alternative to purchasing an Elite, then you wouldn't have chosen such a disrespectful title.


----------



## Micael (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> [...] when really he is a greedy cuber who only wants your money and doesn't care for you



Do you attack him?



TheManInBlack said:


> [...] It is not to attack lubix, [...]



Ah, ok, you don't.


Edit: oups, Woner posted seconds before me


----------



## asportking (Apr 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Nobody has paid $100 for an Elite.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120709084787#ht_1940wt_1145


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 11, 2011)

asportking said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120709084787#ht_1940wt_1145


 
This has neither sold yet, nor raised over $100.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone think OP is ahead of himself?

We know you don't like the situation.
It doesn't concern you, and no one else seems to want to hear your personal whining. Please stop.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2011)

Not that I'm surprised, but you really have no clue how money works.


----------



## asportking (Apr 11, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> This has neither sold yet, nor raised over $100.


 
$95 is pretty close to $100, and unless someone retracts their bid, it's going to sell for either that or more than that.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack: You do realize you ban evaded, right? And according to the rules qualifies for another ban, but stronger this time? I know this issue has already been brought up, but you said you'd act better on this account. This is the 2nd time I've seen already (and I don't pay a large amount of attention to a lot of the threads here, I generally glance over and look at things that catch my interest). I wouldn't call this much of a step up. By the way, you should probably learn the usage of your and you're.

asportking: Pretty close to $100 is not equal to $100. I don't use eBay a lot, but I was under the impression that once you place your bid you cannot pull it back.

I completely agree with Kirjava on his opinion about this thread.

Most of all, you cannot blame Donovan for people wanting to pay any amount of for his cubes. You can only blame the buyers. If you guys want to see them go for cheaper, find some sort of way to group together and not let the price of the auction go over a certain price (this pretty much means that every buyer has to be on board w/this plan). Eventually he'll realize he could make more money selling them on his web store again.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 11, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Does anyone think OP is ahead of himself?


The OP has been banned from the forum before, what can we expect?



TheManInBlack said:


> ...he [Donovan] is trying to stop you from creating your own cube.


You must be kidding. Nobody can stop me from creating my own cube.



TheManInBlack said:


> ...restaurants overprice their food. For instance, I can buy spaghetti for $3.00 and meat and meat sauce for about $5.00 and have a nice good amount.


You must be kidding. In a restaurant you pay for the waiter, table, chair, dishwasher etc. Not just for the spaghetti.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

@TheManInBlack:
Donovan is not getting ahead of himself. To you, a Lubik Elite does not have a value approaching $100. You are aware of what goes into the making of this cube, and thus to you the value of a Lubix Elite is closer to $15 plus your time spent preparing the cube (as you detailed in your post). To some people who don't have the knowhow or the free time to make the cube themselves, there is value in spending money for Donovan to use his materials, his experience, and his time to make a good quality cube. This is simple supply and demand.

--edited for brevity--


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 11, 2011)

Donovan ahead of himself?


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 11, 2011)

Even if this isn't his only job, he is spending hours of work into this business. He needs to make a living somehow. He is so supportive in the community, trying to make money by selling 'lubrication for rubik's cubes' which no one else really has done, so I think he deserves much better feedback. If you think it's overpriced, than don't buy it, simple as that.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a point that might count FOR Donovans Lubix-Cubes....
I bought some Lubix and an Ultimate GuHong from the Lubix store, then at first i built my own 'Ultimate' following all of the given instructions using a stock GuHong. Finally i lubed my cube and compared it with the original Lubix Ultimate. Well, here's the point... My GuHong was doing really well and I was really proud of it..... until I tried the Ultimate in comparison! I have to say that the Lubix Ultimate is in all means about maybe 10% better than what I was able to make out of a stock GuHong! And therefore in my opinion the price for the ultimates is really fair! Great cube that is! not speaking of the way too expensive elites though.


----------



## bobo11420 (Apr 11, 2011)

SMH. This is a ridiculous thread. I doubt you even know Donovon, because if you did, you would know that he is NOT in it for the money what so ever. He has sponsored different competitions, and i PERSONALLY know he is not in it for the money. I have 3 guhongs, a coloured guhong, an ultimate guhong, and a regular guhong that i modded into an ultimate. I was quite proud of modding my own cube, but it still feels absolutely nothing like my real lubix ultimate. $95 for an elite is insane, but its not like he said oh here, im selling this cube for $90. People are willing to pay that much for it for some reason, which is great for him lol.


----------



## asportking (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think lubix is THAT overpriced. Even though it's $13 for a small one, it says it has enough to lubricate about 15 cubes, so that's only a little under a dollar a cube.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 11, 2011)

ManInBlack: Why don't you become his first competitor then? If it's that big to you about this whole "deal," just try and keep up with him. Also, Donovan is an insanely nice guy. When he first started out this summer, he gave away at least free tubes for people to try out. He supplied my competition with free lube (of all sizes), free sticker sets, and an elite just for my competition.

Making a thread about this is ridiculous. Like I just said: If you feel like it's so easy to run that business, become a competitor.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> SMH. This is a ridiculous thread. I doubt you even know Donovon, because if you did, you would know that he is NOT in it for the money what so ever. He has sponsored different competitions, and i PERSONALLY know he is not in it for the money. I have 3 guhongs, a coloured guhong, an ultimate guhong, and a regular guhong that i modded into an ultimate. I was quite proud of modding my own cube, but it still feels absolutely nothing like my real lubix ultimate. $95 for an elite is insane, but its not like he said oh here, im selling this cube for $90. People are willing to pay that much for it for some reason, which is great for him lol.



All businessmen are in it for the money


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> All businessmen are in it for the money


 
Do you have a job? If you do, you're probably in that for the money.

The funny thing about capitalism is that you can do whatever you want. Donovan's business has obviously been successful for him, so he's going to keep doing it.


----------



## Escher (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> All businessmen are in it for the money


 
Lol, that's just wrong, I know of plenty of businesses where the owner makes pittance, but they keep going because they love what is involved in their job. 

I've read plenty of interviews of Mark Zuckerberg where he states he doesn't care about the money. Does he not count as a businessman? Or is being money-hungry implied in the word 'businessman', and those who are not money hungry aren't businessmen, regardless of their role within a business?


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2011)

If you don't want to waste your money then don't buy the cube. It is the buyers that push the price of the cubes up, not the person selling them.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 11, 2011)

The consumers decide the value in an ebay auction, if the cube goes for 100$ then the community is declaring it's worth that much. That has nothing to do with Donovan's "greed." Besides, since when was selling a product that the market demands a bad thing? So what if he's profiting? That's the point of enterprise.


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I think Lubix is overpriced. I mean, 10$ for 15 lubrications or so Vs. 5$ for a can of silicone spray and 200 or so lubrications. I'm going to go with the silicone spray. I do believe that Lubix is ridiculous, but I don't think Donovan is. All "businessmen" obviously look at their profit margin and who are they to lower the price if it is in high demand? I simply don't by Lubix because I don't think the lubricant is that spectacular or lives up to its hype. That's my problem though and if Lubix continues to do well their is no reason for Donovan to lower the price. 

As far as the "Ultimate Lubix Guhong" or the "Guhong Elite" I haven't tried, but automatically looking at the prices I wouldn't get them.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 11, 2011)

@ TheManInBlack, were you hired to promote Lubik?
I just read the thread and all you have done is made a 4 page advert for Lubik, so far.


----------



## asportking (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> All businessmen are in it for the money



So? Even if businessmen are in it for the money, it doesn't mean they only care about money. While I'm sure Donovan didn't start up the business purely from the goodness of his heart, it doesn't mean he's greedy and totally obsessed with money. If you don't like lubix, then fine, don't buy it.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

As you may be aware, I have an Australian based cube store. I sell normal DIY GuHongs for $13.50AUD. I sell assembled ones for $15.50. I doubt many people would buy if I charged more. Now when I receive puzzles from my supplier, first I need to spend about 5 minutes readying all puzzles for sale. So if I get 80 puzzles, let's just say I have no life for 2 days 
Now when people order GuHongs or LingYuns assembled, it takes me around 45 minutes to assemble on average (GuHongs about 30 minutes, LingYuns about an hour.)
This is just speed assembly, I then need to tension the cubes, again, LingYun takes longer.
Now comes another 20 minutes, me having OCD about getting the stickers perfectly on. Then about 10 minutes cutting out the remaining stickers, putting together the box etc.
This comes to an hour and 20 minutes.1 hour and 20 minutes to make $2, but more importantly to keep a good rep. I could also add in an hour to walk to the post office and losing money when only 1 cube is ordered (free rounded out shipping for customers, ridiculous shipping for me.) Now Donovan has likely assembled many more cubes than me, so maybe he takes about 45m. Then modding. He says he takes 2 hours, but I'd imagine that took practice. And when he mods your cube, his business is at stake. He spends time and effort making it as good as he could. He's done it before. He knows what he's doing. I've tried other's 'home made' elites. They're not as good.
Now his pricing, he doesn't decide his pricing for elites. They take him more time to make than how often they're ordered so the only option is bidding. We're the ones paying 'too much'.

Typed from phone with laggy keyboard, so there are likely mistakes.

Tim.

tl; dr: we make the price, but his original price was not too much.

Edit: businessmen are just in it for the money? In that case I'd have a different job, and wouldn't want to be a sport teacher when I'm older. Not all businessmen are just after money.


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 12, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> All businessmen are in it for the money


 
Thats true, I mean when people start a business they don't think of helping people, or providing something for those who want it. All businessmen can think about is CASH.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 12, 2011)

^^
you are obviously 11 years old.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 12, 2011)

To me, I find the Ultimate at a fair price, since I don't want to do that mod, and have bought one.
The Elite, though, seems very overpriced. If I ever feel like having an Elite, I'd do that mod myself, and I doubt it would take me 2-3 hours.
His Lube is also very overpriced, with it just being High Diff Silicon Oil, inside of a fancy applicator.

With that said, he _shouldn't_ have to stop. He has done a genius maneuver to make a profit from his cubes. He lowered the amount of Elites he is making (lowering supply with an increase in demand), and then put it on eBay, so that the consumers can fight for it, and pay whatever they find is worth their money. By doing this, his Elite cubes have more than doubled in profit for him, by doing much less work.

If idiots want to go and buy an Elite cube for $90 dollars on eBay, then so be it. They want it and are willing to pay for it, and Donovan is giving it to them. 
Why should he have to stop this brilliant plan of his, if he continues to see double profits, on every single Elite? He figured out how to make a load of profit on his Elite, and shouldn't have to stop, if he doesn't want to.

Now, if you have a problem with it, and find it unfair that you can't afford one, then simply go and make your own for much cheaper. By your own parts and lubes, and do your own mods. In fact, open up your own store, and run against Lubix. Nobody is stopping you from doing so.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 12, 2011)

I say the ultimate is a good price for the work that is put into it and the lube costs money (also the cube costs money too duh). As for the Elites, I think that if somebody is willing to pay that much for a cube (I am not) why would he not sell them (besides, the ebay sale shows that people are willing to pay more than he even originally priced it at). The point of capitalism is that you make the price has to be low enough for people to buy it, but he is not going to put the price lower than the price that people will buy it at.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

I mean if I don't like my Lunhai that I ordered (doubtful..but whatever) and I get drunk I'll please you trolls who say its at 100 dollars and bid that, dunno if the guy right now has a max bid over 100 but just sayin. Actualy I have a feeling the guy was a jerk and put the max bid at 100, so I'd do 99 to try and prevent me buying it, though to be honest, locking the alcohol cabinet would probably be more effective.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 12, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I mean if I don't like my Lunhai that I ordered (doubtful..but whatever) and I get drunk I'll please you trolls who say its at 100 dollars and bid that, dunno if the guy right now has a max bid over 100 but just sayin. Actualy I have a feeling the guy was a jerk and put the max bid at 100, so I'd do 99 to try and prevent me buying it, though to be honest, locking the alcohol cabinet would probably be more effective.


 
Aren't you too young to be drinking legally?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 12, 2011)

Judging by the grammar in his post he's probably drunk already.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

alittle


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 12, 2011)

i predict this thread getting closed and you getting banned for "spamming", since clearly 4 pages of posts were devoted to meaningless argument about the appropriateness of this thread.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im not reading the above thread guys but i have a little rant for you 

rant/ Ok so a small thing of lubix cost $10 not 15. It lasts a long time. I decided to buy a huge one because with a 70+ cube collection i needed alot. It is the most dignified investment i have ever made cube wise it has lasted me forever and is AMAZING! A ultimate is 20 because the DIY is $12 or the assembled is $13 http://bit.ly/huTzrx he put it together lubes it and mods it so with shipping ut only paying $5 more then a regular gu hong. Which isnt really that bad. The mod takes 30 min for this gu hong for Lubix to do himself. It took me 45 min and its not as good as the one i got from him. Yes the home mod is fine but if you want an amazing cube go get a Ultimate. Lubix puts alot of effort into each and every cube so they are the very best! the Lubix ELITE is only worth $35 because it does take him about 3 hours per cube to make each elite PERFECT! which he makes sure they are before shipping them. If you are referring to the Ebay bid you need to stop being a NOOB and look at the starting price which is $0.01 OMG 1 cent!!!! not $100 seriously dude! Now the reason its is at $91 as we speak is because as demand is high and supply is low then the prices rise and some people will od anything to get their hands on a cube that is in limited quantity. Learn you economics already!!! Also i dont know of anything that is the same as lubix at all name one thing for $5 that will not ruin the plastic, is safe to inhale and digust if that happens, and makes the cube spin like lubix does. I DARE YOU!!! i bet you cant find something. Yes there are nice alternatives but nothing is LIKE or SIMILAR or BETTER than lubix its self! Do i think Lubix is worth the little extra money YES do i believe that the owner Donovan is getting ahead of himself NO there isnt even a way for him too. /End Rant

Ok so thats my thoughts guys


----------



## teller (Apr 12, 2011)

Ridiculous. Donovan expressed in a recent vlog that he couldn't keep up with demand for Elites and it was tiring to keep up with. I almost posted at the time that he needed to raise the price--it's so obvious. He's not a minimum wage laborer; the market is willing to pay him more for his expertise. If you honestly think you can do as well or better with a home mod, then good for you. Otherwise, more power to him! Duh.


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Im not reading the above thread guys but i have a little rant for you
> 
> rant/ Ok so a small thing of lubix cost $10 not 15. It lasts a long time. I decided to buy a huge one because with a 70+ cube collection i needed alot. It is the most dignified investment i have ever made cube wise it has lasted me forever and is AMAZING! A ultimate is 20 because the DIY is $12 or the assembled is $13 http://bit.ly/huTzrx he put it together lubes it and mods it so with shipping ut only paying $5 more then a regular gu hong. Which isnt really that bad. The mod takes 30 min for this gu hong for Lubix to do himself. It took me 45 min and its not as good as the one i got from him. Yes the home mod is fine but if you want an amazing cube go get a Ultimate. Lubix puts alot of effort into each and every cube so they are the very best! the Lubix ELITE is only worth $35 because it does take him about 3 hours per cube to make each elite PERFECT! which he makes sure they are before shipping them. If you are referring to the Ebay bid you need to stop being a NOOB and look at the starting price which is *$0.01 OMG 1 cent!!!!* not $100 seriously dude! Now the reason its is at $91 as we speak is because as demand is high and supply is low then the prices rise and some people will od anything to get their hands on a cube that is in limited quantity. Learn you economics already!!! Also i dont know of anything that is the same as lubix at all name one thing for $5 that will not ruin the plastic, is safe to inhale and digust if that happens, and makes the cube spin like lubix does. I DARE YOU!!! i bet you cant find something. Yes there are nice alternatives but nothing is LIKE or SIMILAR or BETTER than lubix its self! Do i think Lubix is worth the little extra money YES do i believe that the owner Donovan is getting ahead of himself NO there isnt even a way for him too. /End Rant
> 
> Ok so thats my thoughts guys


 
Well if it's in high demand, obviously it's going to start at $0.01. Check any other very popular item, and they all start out at $0.01.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 12, 2011)

I have close to 30 cubes.

After getting 2 Guhongs and a MF8 legend recently, I had an epiphany: I have only 2 hands! And my time improvements creeps rather than leaps regardless of the cubes or lubes.

That said, more power to lubix if he can get away with it. It's a capitalist world. 
And more importantly, it's not my money.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> Well if it's in high demand, obviously it's going to start at $0.01. Check any other very popular item, and they all start out at $0.01.


 
Exactly! so its not him thats asking the huge amount for it. its the people who are willing to spend the huge amount for a cube in small supply right now so dont be hating on donovan its not his choice


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 12, 2011)

TBH I think $100 for a 3x3 is totally insane and there's no way I'd pay for one at the current price but I'm also sixteen and jobless for the next few weeks. Do I think I'd buy one for $35? Yeah I probably would. Will I wait for the price to come down? Most definitely. 

Do I blame Donovan for anything except providing a great cube for us to use? Nope, not one bit. Like others have said, if you think it's overpriced then don't buy it. I have bought Lubix lube and self modded my GuHong to an Ultimate and it's amazing from my shoddy first attempt at it. After his experience I'm sure a true Ultimate will put mine to shame simply because he has that knowledge. 

As previously stated, he's not setting the price. We are. Simple as that. He has no competition so his prices rise. If someone else (maybe you since you find his business so ridiculous) were to open up a business that sold great quality modded cubes for much cheaper then he'd be forced to drop his price. I guess the basics of economics are escaping you.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 12, 2011)

$100!? What a waste of money.

I could use that money to buy a yoyo, you know.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 12, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> $100!? What a waste of money.
> 
> I could use that money to buy a yoyo, you know.


 
Nice, I like perspective.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 12, 2011)

you could almost buy a teraminx for that much


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 12, 2011)

tx789 said:


> you could almost buy a teraminx for that much


 
Or two gigaminx's


----------



## Godmil (Apr 12, 2011)

$100 sounds like a lot of money, but is it? I've probably used my Ultimate for hundreds of hours, and I enjoy solving it more than any other cube.
How much is a video game in the US - $60 (if it's not got multiplayer that could only last you 15-20 hours)?
How much is a 11x11? ~$200 How often do you think people solve those things, as much as their main 3x3?
How many rhetorical questions do you think I can put in this post? Too many?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 12, 2011)

I do not agree with the OP, but there are some things in your post that I want to point out.





Tall5001 said:


> Ok so a small thing of lubix cost $10 not 15. It lasts a long time. I decided to buy a huge one because with a 70+ cube collection i needed alot. It is the most dignified investment i have ever made cube wise it has lasted me forever and is AMAZING!


The point is that you can buy High Diff Silicone Oil for much cheaper, and get over 10 times the amount that comes in a Lubix container.
Lubix is just High Differential Silione Oil.





> Now the reason its is at $91 as we speak is because as demand is high and supply is low then the prices rise and some people will od anything to get their hands on a cube that is in limited quantity.


That's one of the points that the OP is trying to make, and you're the one who didn't seem to understand it. He is saying that Lubix is specifically choosing to decrease the supply, as the demand is increasing, so that people will pay huge amounts of money for a cube, through auctions on ebay. He doesn't agree that what Lubix is doing is right, by purposely lowering the amount of Elites in the market, meaning that the prices are more than doubling.





> Also i dont know of anything that is the same as lubix at all name one thing for $5 that will not ruin the plastic, is safe to inhale and digust if that happens, and makes the cube spin like lubix does. I DARE YOU!!! i bet you cant find something. Yes there are nice alternatives but nothing is LIKE or SIMILAR or BETTER than lubix its self


:fp
Yes, actually this isn't a secret. Lubix is just High Differential Silicone Oil. 
You "DARE ME?" It's not that hard. Just do some research, lurk, and look through some topics on the forums. 

How can you say there is nothing "like, similar, or better," when it's completely obvious you haven't even looked into this?
Do you actually think that Donovan chemically engineers his own lubricant? Lol.




Again, I don't agree with the OP, but just had to point out some things in this post.
If you want to see where I stand, go back and read the thread where I posted my opinion, which is something you already said you didn't do.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 12, 2011)

Can there be a 'report' button to stop spammers? This ^^^ is getting pretty annoying.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Can there be a 'report' button to stop spammers? This ^^^ is getting pretty annoying.


 
..there is loolol...look at the bottom left of peoples posts. there is a "report post" button..


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 12, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ..there is loolol...look at the bottom left of peoples posts. there is a "report post" button..


 
And I've been on this forum for 7 months...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 12, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Can there be a 'report' button to stop spammers? This ^^^ is getting pretty annoying.


 What about my post was annoying?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2011)

*whoosh*


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> *whoosh*


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

*Please Read*

This is an update to my, "Thread". While writing this thread I was rather pissed at something, I have no clue what I was pissed at, But you get the picture. I unintentionally attacked Donovan And the lubix crew. So I apologize. 
I met Donovan at a cubing comp and he was really nice, His buddy lubed my cube and I was amazed at the speed (The cube moved so well that I actually slowed down a couple seconds). I was actually quite pleased with how well it turned out in general. 
After a while sleeping I woke up to check the status of my threads and was surprised at how rude i was to Donovan, I was disgusted as to how I attacked lubix and calling Donovan a greedy businessman. After checking the post I had made I was surprised how I was defending my points. 
The point I'm trying to make is that I apologize for my actions and hope that my rage filled thread will be forgiven. Im sure at one point or another you regret what you posted on this forum because you were in a rage mode. Sorry


----------



## Bapao (Apr 12, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> This is an update to my, "Thread". While writing this thread I was rather pissed at something, I have no clue what I was pissed at, But you get the picture. I unintentionally attacked Donovan And the lubix crew. So I apologize.
> I met Donovan at a cubing comp and he was really nice, His buddy lubed my cube and I was amazed at the speed (The cube moved so well that I actually slowed down a couple seconds). I was actually quite pleased with how well it turned out in general.
> After a while sleeping I woke up to check the status of my threads and was surprised at how rude i was to Donovan, I was disgusted as to how I attacked lubix and calling Donovan a greedy businessman. After checking the post I had made I was surprised how I was defending my points.
> The point I'm trying to make is that I apologize for my actions and hope that my rage filled thread will be forgiven. Im sure at one point or another you regret what you posted on this forum because you were in a rage mode. Sorry


 
*Sigh*...
It's cool of you to apologize though.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 12, 2011)

wow 100 im just a kid mercy pls


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I do not agree with the OP, but there are some things in your post that I want to point out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What you said about Lubix is something that could be bought cheap is correct, but just to point out that it's NOT differencial oil though. See Dan Cohen's post.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 12, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> What you said about Lubix is something that could be bought cheap is correct, but just to point out that it's NOT differencial oil though. See Dan Cohen's post.


 
Unless you have found an exact product match of Lubix, you have no idea what it is. You only know what is similar.


----------



## bobo11420 (Apr 12, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> This is an update to my, "Thread". While writing this thread I was rather pissed at something, I have no clue what I was pissed at, But you get the picture. I unintentionally attacked Donovan And the lubix crew. So I apologize.
> I met Donovan at a cubing comp and he was really nice, His buddy lubed my cube and I was amazed at the speed (The cube moved so well that I actually slowed down a couple seconds). I was actually quite pleased with how well it turned out in general.
> After a while sleeping I woke up to check the status of my threads and was surprised at how rude i was to Donovan, I was disgusted as to how I attacked lubix and calling Donovan a greedy businessman. After checking the post I had made I was surprised how I was defending my points.
> The point I'm trying to make is that I apologize for my actions and hope that my rage filled thread will be forgiven. Im sure at one point or another you regret what you posted on this forum because you were in a rage mode. Sorry


 
Respect. No more ranting =P


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> The point is that you can buy High Diff Silicone Oil for much cheaper, and get over 10 times the amount that comes in a Lubix container.
> Lubix is just High Differential Silione Oil.



Actually that isnt true. Donovan gets his chemical from a chemical factory that he has a permit to buy from. So your High Diff Silicone Oil is not the same thing as lubix not even close. the actually consistency and everything is very different making them not the same plus donovans is safer! If you knew anything then you would be smart and look at Polydimethylsiloxane this would help you understand what lubix is made of and how it isnt repackaged High Differential Silicone Oil




ElectricDoodie said:


> That's one of the points that the OP is trying to make, and you're the one who didn't seem to understand it. He is saying that Lubix is specifically choosing to decrease the supply, as the demand is increasing, so that people will pay huge amounts of money for a cube, through auctions on ebay. He doesn't agree that what Lubix is doing is right, by purposely lowering the amount of Elites in the market, meaning that the prices are more than doubling.



The reason he is decreasing the supply is because he doesnt enjoy making them when doing it by himself it take a total of 4 hours per cube. When he and Ben works on it it takes 2 hours of combined effort to make one cube. He even told me they suck to make and the only reason he is still doing it is because he believes that the people in the cubing community still want them so he is doing it out of the goodness of his heart. 





ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes, actually this isn't a secret. Lubix is just High Differential Silicone Oil. How can you say there is nothing "like, similar, or better," when it's completely obvious you haven't even looked into this?
> Do you actually think that Donovan chemically engineers his own lubricant? Lol.



Actually i was told by Donovan who if you didnt know is the OWNER of this. He said he has looked and look and never found anything as good as lubix. So no there isnt anything like it. And i know he doesnt make lubix he buys the lubricant that was being combined and used with and by other companies and now sells it as Lubix. 




ElectricDoodie said:


> Again, I don't agree with the OP, but just had to point out some things in this post.
> If you want to see where I stand, go back and read the thread where I posted my opinion, which is something you already said you didn't do.



also i did go back and ready your thoughts and they are just as stupid as this one is


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 12, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> also i did go back and ready your thoughts and they are just as stupid as this one is


 :fp

ok.


----------



## cycle (Apr 12, 2011)

mods should lock the thread.


----------

